# Congrats to TN ARCHER!



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats Stacy.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats and great shooting!!!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll give you another :thumbs_up and wow the ghost is posting on here:mg:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

outback jack said:


> I'll give you another :thumbs_up and wow the ghost is posting on here:mg:


I'm here more than you think.....selling archery gear in the classifieds


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The results are posted on the Presley's Outdoors Web-site: www.presleysoutdoors.com
They were posted yesterday afternoon at about the same time that the last awards were being handed out...nearly "live-time", only without the video feed, haha.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice shootin'... !!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I'm here more than you think.....selling archery gear in the classifieds


Yea I have seen this before, people start chasing the golf eggs and they're done.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys , I appreciate it a lot. About time I won one.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

outback jack said:


> Yea I have seen this before, people start chasing the golf eggs and they're done.


Oh he thinks he's going to start playing golf and leave us archers behind but he has another thing coming!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I've always been a golfer, even when I dabbled in archery


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> Oh he thinks he's going to start playing golf and leave us archers behind but he has another thing coming!


I guess you got that didn't you there Mr. McWoods. Stacey whenever you get some people up let me know.


----------

